# Biete - Diverese WAGO SPS-Karten und Controller, zumeist Neuware



## KingHelmer (7 Oktober 2019)

Folgende Karten/Controller verfügbar:

2x 750-881 Ethernet Controller (gebr., ohne OVP)
1x PFC200 (gebr., ohne OVP)
1x 753-647 DALI MultiMasterklemme (neu,OVP)
1x 753-620 DC/DC Konverter (neu,OVP)
1x 750-468 4 Kanal Analogeingang (neu,OVP)
4x 750-1504 16fach Digitalausgang (neu,OVP)
5x 750-1405 16fach Digitaleingang (neu,OVP)
1x 750-650 RS-232 adjustable (gebr., ohne OVP)
1x 750-653 RS485 adjustable (gebr., ohne OVP)

Bei Interesse einfach per PN melden.


----------



## Reinhard FUCHS (21 Dezember 2021)

Hallo !
suche offene OWOS 9.2.lib für Betrieb mit "strong-pullup"
Danke


----------

